# 802.1x Wired Authentication & Dynamic VLANs



## smithington (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello out there,

Any of you fine people ever see an issue with 802.1x not doing what it says on the wrapper ?

Brief outline of an issue I'm investigating at several sites is that (apparently randomly - that old chesnut) users are being denied access to their desired VLAN via 802.1x / RADIUS.

It seems to effect specific switches at a time, though not always the same one. We've seen it at several sites, all configured the same (HP Procurve networking, MS RADIUS (IAS)). We leverage dynamic VLANs because of the nature of the sites we deploy to (schools mostly) and they need the security and flexibilty that this should provide. IAS logs don't ever show anything, and a switch reboot often - but not always - clears the issue.

I'm still trying to get more details from engineers that have witnessed this, but wondered if anyone else has had similar issues, or have played with alternatives ? :4-dontkno

Many thanks !

smithington


----------

